
Hunt: “The only error handler you need” joke - oliverdunk
Hi HN!<p>I remember seeing a joke image on Twitter about the only error handler you need, which was a try catch statement which simply uploaded the error to StackOverflow. Pretty sure it was PHP, but might be mistaken.<p>Any ideas who did this&#x2F;where I can find it?
======
sintheticlabs
[https://twitter.com/divineomega/status/695744177557106688](https://twitter.com/divineomega/status/695744177557106688)

~~~
oliverdunk
Perfect, amazed at how quickly you dug this up!

